# Hows it looking?



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

Any one got any insight as to how things are looking on the rivers around Cuyahoga, and lake counties? More fish coming up stream or are they still in the lake? Im itching to get out!


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Low and clear but there are some fish out east. Need rain!


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

fishinbula said:


> Low and clear but there are some fish out east. Need rain!


You think it would be worth hitting up the Grand this weekend? or should I venture out to Ashtabula for my first trip out there?


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

All depends on how much rain we get. I fished Bula on Sunday low and clear fish are in the deep water by the boat clubs. Didn't catch any but saw fish swimming that's how clear it is. Conneaut is producing fish but also in deep areas. Haven't heard much on the grand other than fish are up to route 84. Hope this helps.


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

fishinbula said:


> All depends on how much rain we get. I fished Bula on Sunday low and clear fish are in the deep water by the boat clubs. Didn't catch any but saw fish swimming that's how clear it is. Conneaut is producing fish but also in deep areas. Haven't heard much on the grand other than fish are up to route 84. Hope this helps.


I love fishing under the bridge in Painesville and down at Helen haze. People are already seeing and catching some fish up there? and do you mean 86 not 84? 86 would be Helen haze.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Rain this morning got me excited, wish it would have stuck around.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

They are calling for more rain so we can hope. And only report I got was route 84 in painesville but if they are there I am sure they made it to Helen Haze since it is right off of 84.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Don't waste your time the Grand is too low. The Chagrin looks like a ditch. The lakes too rough so it's chocolate milk at the mouths. Best bet would to go up to conneaut. Like what was previously said we need rain until then it'll be slow.


----------



## Run_Yun (May 3, 2014)

KayakBass11 said:


> You think it would be worth hitting up the Grand this weekend? or should I venture out to Ashtabula for my first trip out there?


Nothing in grand week before last after that bit of rain. Too dry. Maybe Sunday or Monday if it rains like they say it will.


----------

